# Funniest weed song ever



## BongHits4Jesus (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iORpLPmFfHU&feature=&p=423D399809BB3DD9&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 23, 2010)

indeed that songs is funny


----------



## BeezyBobby (Dec 23, 2010)

hahaa good stuff dude.


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 23, 2010)

i think the autotune the news shit is the most funny though


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCj7nIFEXJs&feature=related


Love wierd Al


----------



## Richard Smith (Dec 25, 2010)

That is brilliant haha!


----------



## alberts (Dec 27, 2010)

pretty funny, kinda wack though.. and I could not see the weird al one

[video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4[/video]

* .. but this is hilarious when you are smogged*


----------



## thegersman (Dec 27, 2010)

The song funny and not funny at the same time...I'll have to watch it again, when I'm medicated.


----------



## El420 (Feb 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;6QXioouB5Jw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_303430&v=6QXioouB5Jw[/video]


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Feb 6, 2011)

heres a classic song remixed for the pot heads...its gots some good...rules haha



YouTube - BACKLAND - 10 WEED COMMANDMENTS (DOWNLOAD LINK INSIDE)


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Feb 9, 2011)

I always liked Mojo Nixon's cover of the old David Peel song "I Like Marijuana."
Peel's "The Pope Smokes Dope" is funny as Hell ,too.
Cheech and Chong's "Up in Smoke" is a classic.

If you want to go back to the late 1920's Cab Calloway's "Reefer Man" is a great one too.
He performed in an old W.C. Fields movie in the early 30's with his Orchestra,so there should be video of it out there somewhere?
Calloway was a wild man on stage.


----------



## Axxebond (Feb 17, 2011)

Few weed song

1. Kevin Bloody Wilson - Amazing Grass
2. UB40 - buzz feeling
3. Bob Marley - Smoke Two Joints
4. Cypress Hill - Hits From The Bong
5. Rick James - Mary Jane


----------



## LJ6 (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW2Trt0TPBM


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 20, 2011)

i'll never smoke weed with willie....again....


----------



## ChubbySoap (Feb 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;eI65nh52LnE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI65nh52LnE[/video]


----------



## snagglepuss (Feb 21, 2011)

Cypress Hill - Blunt Song


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Feb 22, 2011)

There's an old Chuck Berry song called "Tulane" about two potheads named Tulane and Monty who open a record store where they sold "bootlegs and more" getting news of a upcoming bust. It's funny as Hell, especially considering it was recorded well before people knew what he was referring to.

It's easier to find covers of it than it is the original.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;hIVRthir_a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIVRthir_a4&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

[video=youtube;vUUzIexSe4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUUzIexSe4M&feature=player_detailpage[/video]



[video=youtube;hkA80VLLn9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkA80VLLn9I&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

one of my favs right here =)^^^^^^^^^^^

[video=youtube;uymDU3zAAEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uymDU3zAAEQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 28, 2011)

alberts said:


> pretty funny, kinda wack though.. and I could not see the weird al one
> 
> [video=youtube;cegdR0GiJl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cegdR0GiJl4[/video]
> 
> * .. but this is hilarious when you are smogged*


haha i saw this song ages ago on channel aka. I couldnt stop laughing wen i saw this LOOOOL


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 28, 2011)

Some funny shit 
True but funny


----------

